# granddaughters wands



## steve bellinger (Mar 12, 2017)

Well i hope these pics are better than i've been posting on the stupid phone.Took them with the canon power shot sx30.  This is what i've been doing for Trinity (granddaughter) with help from @Wildthings (photo shop). Still need to glue the dragon and griffin on the top but that's it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice work Steve, excellent job on stand as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice job Steve! 
Definitely a vote for favorite Grandpa

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2017)

That is super cool Steve, she's going to flip for it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2017)

That came out superbly!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 15, 2017)

I like it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2017)

Very nice work... she will love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

